# Scream Aleatoric Orch FX Library - SOLD OUT



## olajideparis (Mar 17, 2016)

Hey Everybody,

I am going to be releasing a private collection of aleatoric fx samples for Kontakt recorded with full orchestra, strings and brass to a very limited number of people. These were recorded at a scoring stage last fall and I will be selling the entire collection to no more than 25 composers at $99 each.

The library will be delivered as simple, playable kontakt patches and require a full retail version of Kontakt 5.

I expect these to sell fast so reserve your license soon if you are interested. PM for details

Best,
O.P.


----------



## Creston (Mar 18, 2016)

Sent you a PM (at least I think I did, is that the same as a private conversation?)


----------



## m-tron (Mar 18, 2016)

i'm interested, but i'd want to hear some sound samples first. i tried to look for some by clicking on the 3 URLs in your signature, but none of those sites are up right now.


----------



## wst3 (Mar 18, 2016)

I too might be interested... and I will follow up with a PM, but for others in the same boat - are there examples?

Thanks!


----------



## gjelul (Mar 18, 2016)

Interested -- is there any info on size, or samples of the patches? 

As mentioned above, the three links you have posted do not work...


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Mar 18, 2016)

olajideparis said:


> Hey Everybody,
> 
> I am going to be releasing a private collection of aleatoric fx samples for Kontakt recorded with full orchestra, strings and brass to a very limited number of people. These were recorded at a scoring stage last fall and I will be selling the entire collection to no more than 25 composers at $99 each.
> 
> ...



Thats cool, and still: You are going to sell something and there is not one link to get an impression of your product in action?? A bit vague to say if I would have an interest into something I am not aware of what it is supposed to be like..And what is that with private message thing..


----------



## alanb (Mar 19, 2016)

I love the concept: "Give me $100 for . . . something. Something inherently random. If you doubt my or my secret random thing's _bona fides_, check out my three websites, whose links were _(i)_ broken and then _(ii) _removed from my .sig."

I'm just looking for a "Buy Now" button...


----------



## SirKen (Mar 19, 2016)

Is this the promised bonus library for the early buyers of your Snap pizzicato library (that never got delivered)?


----------



## stixman (Mar 19, 2016)

No Brainer


----------



## olajideparis (Mar 19, 2016)

I have updated the page with a walkthrough podcast of the patches and content that are included. 
Check it out here: http://bit.ly/screamfx


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 19, 2016)

I have very good ears, Sir! Where did you get these samples from?


----------



## Karl Feuerstake (Mar 19, 2016)

germancomponist said:


> I have very good ears, Sir! Where did you get these samples from?



Not sure if you're implying that he 'ripped' them from other libraries.. but if you check out the rest of his Soundcloud, you can listen to some of the library's recording sessions. Additionally I own a large array of aleatoric libs, and have never heard these before.


----------



## olajideparis (Mar 19, 2016)

These were recorded in a scoring stage by me personally. None of this material has been previously released. I guess I will take it as a compliment that the material is so good you thought it was already released in a popular library.


----------



## olajideparis (Mar 19, 2016)

By the way some people have pointed out that the demos appear to be in mono, that was a mistake on my part on exporting audio for the beta patches. I will be re-exporting from the original multi-mic sessions to create the material for the final patches.


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 19, 2016)

Karl Feuerstake said:


> Not sure if you're implying that he 'ripped' them from other libraries.. but if you check out the rest of his Soundcloud, you can listen to some of the library's recording sessions. Additionally I own a large array of aleatoric libs, and have never heard these before.


Smile, this only was/is my ironic "art".


----------



## Karl Feuerstake (Mar 19, 2016)

germancomponist said:


> Smile, this only was/is my ironic "art".



Ah, so you were being sarcastic? Very good, you caught me well off-gaurd  From my perspective, the comments prior to yours were not sarcastic at all, consequentially I had judged yours to be like theirs.


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Mar 20, 2016)

Greetings O.P.

I assume you post from Lybia or would that be a wrong conclusion?


----------



## olajideparis (Mar 20, 2016)

G.R. Baumann said:


> Greetings O.P.
> 
> I assume you post from Lybia or would that be a wrong conclusion?



No, not Lybia. I was born and raised in Los Angeles,now living in former Soviet Georgia (just south of Russia). My grandfather was Nigerian, which is where my name comes from.


----------



## Udo (Mar 20, 2016)

A broader perspective on the developer - https://olajideparis.wordpress.com/


----------



## olajideparis (Mar 20, 2016)

Udo said:


> A broader perspective on the developer - https://olajideparis.wordpress.com/



Yep that is me, though that photo needs to be updated. I cut my locks off a couple years ago now. At some point soon I need to do a blog about my story coming from LA to Georgia, people always seem to be interested in that, which I have to admit is one hell of a story.

As for my work as a sample producer, I've released one commercial library from my own brand, produced several libraries for 8DIO and ISW and done a good amount of producing private libraries for AAA games and individual composers.


----------



## doctornine (Mar 20, 2016)

Guys I find the attitudes that are displayed on this forum very questionable of late. I realise this forum is conducted in English, which may not be your native language, but christ on a bike……...


----------



## rottoy (Mar 20, 2016)

Yeah, the tone can be quite salty at the turn of the dime in here. The volatile breed that is the musician!


----------



## Udo (Mar 20, 2016)

That's why I listed the link to his website. Everyone could have easily googled that, before criticizing!


----------



## olajideparis (Mar 20, 2016)

doctornine said:


> Guys I find the attitudes that are displayed on this forum very questionable of late. I realise this forum is conducted in English, which may not be your native language, but christ on a bike……...



It does happen sometimes, I try not to take it personally. This is a great community we have here and I have personally benefited a lot from the generosity and support of several members of this group so I try to focus on the positivity and just avoid anything negative if possible. With all that is going on in the world these days it just does not seem worth the energy.

I've kind of disappeared for the last several months to focus on business and personal matters but look forward to reconnecting with everybody here.

Have a great day everyone.
O.P.


----------



## alanb (Mar 20, 2016)

Udo said:


> That's why I listed the link to his website. Everyone could have easily googled that, before criticizing!



Perhaps, but the larger onus remains on the person approaching a forum and asking other people to exchange their money for his/her product...

Olajide, sorry for any misunderstanding — it's nice to meet you properly now!!


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Mar 20, 2016)

Understood, it was just because the link you provided leads to a .ly domain.


----------



## olajideparis (Mar 20, 2016)

G.R. Baumann said:


> Understood, it was just because the link you provided leads to a .ly domain.


I understand. My sites are offline for now so I can see how that would cause suspicion. I am working on that.


----------



## olajideparis (Mar 20, 2016)

alanb said:


> Perhaps, but the larger onus remains on the person approaching a forum and asking other people to exchange their money for his/her product...
> 
> Olajide, sorry for any misunderstanding — it's nice to meet you properly now!!


Nice to meet you too as well. I feel like I know so many of you here, having been a mostly silent observer for years now. I realize I need to do a better job of actually interacting and contributing to dialogues that are unrelated to my own personal interests. I guess I am better about that on facebook.


----------



## MA-Simon (Mar 20, 2016)

Still very interested! Do you have RR on the shorts? (Atonal One Shots Short)


----------



## olajideparis (Mar 20, 2016)

MA-Simon said:


> Still very interested! Do you have RR on the shorts? (Atonal One Shots Short)


Hi yes and no. I originally intended them to be RR but they are all so different sounding that I decided to map them out across many keys, I will experiment though and see what works best. But in any case there is a lot of variation.


----------



## lucianogiacomozzi (Mar 20, 2016)

SirKen said:


> Is this the promised bonus library for the early buyers of your Snap pizzicato library (that never got delivered)?



Was this ever answered? Apologies if so, I have PMed but I have not heard anything?


----------



## olajideparis (Mar 20, 2016)

lucianogiacomozzi said:


> Was this ever answered? Apologies if so, I have PMed but I have not heard anything?


Hey, sorry about that. No it is not, unfortunately that has been delayed but I am still planning on doing that sometime this year.


----------



## The Darris (Mar 20, 2016)

For those who want my opinion, I've had numerous interactions with Olajide over the last year. I consider him a very professional and honest guy. All this content is 100% original and if it sounds remotely interesting to you, go for it. I love aleotoric orchestral FX because they can't be recreated with traditional samples and who the hell doesn't love making creepy orchestral music? Also, the commercially available orchestral FX libraries have become so over used, having a library that is released to a limited number of individuals helps those maintain a sense of individualism in their musical work. You are paying for the samples and not an additional amount for GUI and scripted functionality which, for me, gives me ultimate control for how I can use this in my own work. 

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## wst3 (Mar 20, 2016)

your input is appreciated Chris!


----------



## lucianogiacomozzi (Mar 20, 2016)

olajideparis said:


> Hey, sorry about that. No it is not, unfortunately that has been delayed but I am still planning on doing that sometime this year.



Okay, fair enough. Thanks for the update!


----------



## olajideparis (Mar 21, 2016)

lucianogiacomozzi said:


> Okay, fair enough. Thanks for the update!


You're welcome. Thank you for your patience.


----------



## shakuman (Mar 21, 2016)

Hi.
How is the GUI looks like? any controllers..Etc.


----------



## olajideparis (Mar 21, 2016)

shakuman said:


> Hi.
> How is the GUI looks like? any controllers..Etc.


This is a very simple GUI-less library. I don't have the resources for things like that at the moment which is one of the reasons I am keeping it so cheap.


----------



## olajideparis (Mar 23, 2016)

Just a heads up, as expected these are going fast. I have exactly 4 licenses left. PM if you would like to claim one of them.


----------



## olajideparis (Mar 23, 2016)

3


----------



## olajideparis (Mar 23, 2016)

One more license is available.


----------



## olajideparis (Mar 27, 2016)

Thanks to all who purchased the private library. To those who weren't able to make it this time, no worries I am asking permission from the original purchasers to release additional licenses so that I can update the library. Otherwise I already have a couple of other opportunities in the works that I will be sharing with the community soon. I have a few specific ideas in mind about what I would like to produce but if any of you suggestions I am always open so PM me with any feedback or ideas.

In the meantime I have re-released my library SNAP! for public purchase and is on sale for Easter now at $14.95 (50% off the original price) You can check that out here: http://www.privatelabsaudio.com/product/snap

Happy Easter!

Best,
O.P.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Mar 27, 2016)

olajideparis said:


> Thanks to all who purchased the private library. To those who weren't able to make it this time, no worries I am asking permission from the original purchasers to release additional licenses so that I can update the library. Otherwise I already have a couple of other opportunities in the works that I will be sharing with the community soon. I have a few specific ideas in mind about what I would like to produce but if any of you suggestions I am always open so PM me with any feedback or ideas.
> 
> In the meantime I have re-released my library SNAP! for public purchase and is on sale for Easter now at $14.95 (50% off the original price) You can check that out here: http://www.privatelabsaudio.com/product/snap
> 
> ...


Good Luck with your future endeavours. One little advice regarding your last comment: Keep your word and stay with your 25 licences as that was initially also a motivation to make an exclusive product to your customers, wasn´t it? I didn´t chime in and bought your product because there were more questions than answers at least for me. But I hope your customers enjoy your product and soon will post some demos and feedback.


----------



## olajideparis (Mar 27, 2016)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> Good Luck with your future endeavours. One little advice regarding your last comment: Keep your word and stay with your 25 licences as that was initially also a motivation to make an exclusive product to your customers, wasn´t it? I didn´t chime in and bought your product because there were more questions than answers at least for me. But I hope your customers enjoy your product and soon will post some demos and feedback.



Hi Alexander. You bring up a good point, which is why my making additional licenses available is conditional on my original customers giving me the permission to do so. If they are okay with me selling more licenses so that I can extend the functionality and feature set of the library I will do so, if not then the library stays as is. And I will release a new library in the near future with completely new content. I think this is the most fair for everybody and so far I am getting support from my customers. In either case the decision is theirs not mine.

Take Care,
O.P.


----------



## HiEnergy (Mar 28, 2016)

What about making your next library cheaper and unlimited? Perhaps yields more sales that way...


----------



## olajideparis (Mar 29, 2016)

HiEnergy said:


> What about making your next library cheaper and unlimited? Perhaps yields more sales that way...


Good question, actually. The simple answer is that this is the way I prefer to sell my libraries. The more complex verison is that I am a one man operation and it is much easier for me to service a handful of customers than dozens or hundreds. In addition to developing libraries I am a full time composer and run a scoring service for composers, being a one man operation it would be nearly impossible to keep all those things going simultaneously and try to compete with the likes of 8dio and Cinesamples so I don't even try. They all do amazing work and have a lot more resources than I do.

I have learned the HARD way that it is important to know your limitations and keep things within your means so I am happy to have a smaller number of people using my tools and have the confidence that I can answer their questions and meet their needs than to try to sell thousands of licenses knowing I don't have the resources to offer the support that would be expected from such a large user base.

This may very well change in the near future but for now I need to keep things within my means.


----------



## reids (Apr 2, 2016)

Can someone do a review of this Aleatoric FX library? I would like to request to see a video walkthrough of this aleatoric orchestral fx library and live demo. Not much information on it. Thanks for your help everyone...


----------



## HiEnergy (Apr 3, 2016)

reids said:


> Can someone do a review of this Aleatoric FX library?


It's sold out anyway...


----------



## reids (Apr 3, 2016)

HiEnergy said:


> It's sold out anyway...



Well I'd still be interested to hear what people think about it and how well it plays. Do you own it? Perhaps you can comment on it and what you think of this library? How does it compare to other aleatoric fx libraries or is it really more of the same material? Regardless, I'd just like to get opinions on the content and quality of it.


----------



## MA-Simon (Apr 3, 2016)

Well there is no UI (So I reused one of my own), but the samples are pretty nice!


----------



## olajideparis (Apr 7, 2016)

MA-Simon said:


> Well there is no UI (So I reused one of my own), but the samples are pretty nice!


Glad you are linking it. I'm actually in the process of creating a UI for version 1.1 which will feature a GUI and some features that will extend the useability of the library and give it a bit more polish. Thanks to all the original buyers who are allowing me to sell more licenses, I will be opening up to sell a final round of licenses in the next day or so once I get some of the updated patches ready to go.


----------



## olajideparis (Apr 9, 2016)

Hey Everybody,

Due to popular demand, I have asked the original customers of my private fx library if they would be okay with me selling additional licenses on the condition that I update it with new features and they agreed.

Scream 1.1 is an Aleatoric Orchestral FX library, which features a variety of textures, fx, one shots and risers for strings, brass and orchestra. The new version features, a custom GUI, tempo sync patches and sample start options which will make the library a lot easier to work with. I am selling exactly 50 licenses of this and once those are gone that is it, forever. I love the idea of creating exclusive products for composers and this is the first in a series of such products.

New features include: 

Custom GUI
Tempo Sync Patches
Sample Offset
Atonal One Shots RR patch
and more.

Scream 1.1 will be released on April 17th and may be purchased now for the pre-sale price of $99. On release the price will go up to $119. For more info and to purchase visit the site: http://bit.ly/scream-fx

Have a great weekend.

O.P.


----------



## The Darris (Apr 9, 2016)

I'm very satisfied with the content in this library. If anyone wants some good aleotoric stuff. I encourage you to check this out.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 9, 2016)

Very cool stuff Olajide!


----------



## Karl Feuerstake (Apr 10, 2016)

With this surprising and good news I've gone and placed my pre-order


----------



## reids (Apr 10, 2016)

If one already has the CAGE libraries, does this cover a significant amount of ground in regards to new content material and effects? I'd like to know if there are patches and effects here that CAGE doesn't have or cant reproduce. Since this is a exclusive library, are there any advantages over CAGE or is there mainly overlap? Thanks.


----------



## wst3 (Apr 10, 2016)

you timed that well... I just placed my pre-order too. Thanks!


----------



## olajideparis (Apr 10, 2016)

wst3 said:


> you timed that well... I just placed my pre-order too. Thanks!


Thanks for the order!


----------



## olajideparis (Apr 11, 2016)

reids said:


> If one already has the CAGE libraries, does this cover a significant amount of ground in regards to new content material and effects? I'd like to know if there are patches and effects here that CAGE doesn't have or cant reproduce. Since this is a exclusive library, are there any advantages over CAGE or is there mainly overlap? Thanks.


That is a great question. First of all, CAGE is a fantastic library and while I wouldn't say the goal of this library is to compete against it directly it is a great tool whether or not you own CAGE,Symphobia or any other Aleatoric FX library for that matter. There is probably a lot of overlap but the main differences are going to be the sound: It was recorded in a totally different recording space than CAGE or any other library of its kind, its also quite a bit more raw and visceral sounding to my ears than some of the other libraries out there. A lot of the inspiration behind what I do comes from my work on AAA games and also having heard colleagues play some of their own private libraries for me, they all seem to have this "one of kind quality" that no matter how polished the commercial ones are you just don't find so that is what I was going for and have hopefully acheived. Lastly if you already have CAGE or Symphobia one of the things this library is going to be able to do is allow you to get your own sound by layering it with your old tried and true libraries.

Hope that helps.

O.P.


----------



## olajideparis (Apr 14, 2016)

Ryan said:


> Very cool stuff Olajide!


Thanks Ryan! I am really looking forward to the update I think the new features will make it a lot more fun to use.


----------



## olajideparis (Apr 16, 2016)

Hey everybody, just a heads up. I will be extending the presale until the 19th as it is going to take a couple days extra to get the patches back from the programmer. I currently have less than less than 40 licenses left and will continue to provide status updates on the progress of the library. 

Have a great weekend.

O.P.


----------



## Dale Turner (Apr 16, 2016)

olajideparis said:


> Hey everybody, just a heads up. I will be extending the presale until the 19th as it is going to take a couple days extra to get the patches back from the programmer. I currently have less than less than 40 licenses left and will continue to provide status updates on the progress of the library.
> 
> Have a great weekend.
> 
> O.P.


I'm interested, but can't find any audio examples that are NOT in MONO. Any help there? Thanks!


----------



## Dale Turner (Apr 16, 2016)

Dale Turner said:


> I'm interested, but can't find any audio examples that are NOT in MONO. Any help there? Thanks!



Well, some of these are n stereo... but hard to know what one will get upon purchase, if some of the demos are in stereo, while others are not. know some others, earlier, were similarly concerned/curious:

http://www.privatelabsaudio.com/product/scream-aleatoric-orchestral-fx-private-sample-library-for-kontakt


----------



## olajideparis (Apr 16, 2016)

Dale Turner said:


> Well, some of these are n stereo... but hard to know what one will get upon purchase, if some of the demos are in stereo, while others are not. know some others, earlier, were similarly concerned/curious:
> 
> http://www.privatelabsaudio.com/product/scream-aleatoric-orchestral-fx-private-sample-library-for-kontakt



A couple people pointed out the mono-ness of the demos which were user error (lack of sleep) on my part. I had that sorted out by the first release and the entire library is now in stereo.


----------



## Dale Turner (Apr 16, 2016)

olajideparis said:


> A couple people pointed out the mono-ness of the demos which were user error (lack of sleep) on my part. I had that sorted out by the first release and the entire library is now in stereo.



Yet the demo isn't, which makes it hard to know what one would get. But oh well... Sounds good, from what I can tell.


----------



## olajideparis (Apr 16, 2016)

Dale Turner said:


> Yet the demo isn't, which makes it hard to know what one would get. But oh well... Sounds good, from what I can tell.


I can understand the confusion, I may be posting another demo later once I get the final patches from the scripter unless the library is sold out by then which it is starting to look like it may be.


----------



## charlieclouser (Apr 20, 2016)

So I got in on the pre-sale, but one thing was not clear from the website:

Will this library be delivered by download? Or will it be mailed to my billing address (meaning I'll have to go to my accountant's office to pick up the physical disc)?


----------



## Anders Wall (Apr 20, 2016)

charlieclouser said:


> So I got in on the pre-sale, but one thing was not clear from the website:
> 
> Will this library be delivered by download? Or will it be mailed to my billing address (meaning I'll have to go to my accountant's office to pick up the physical disc)?


I actually had to go to the local shoe store to get mine.
Its all part of the shoe event Horizon... :-O

.

I'm sure it will be a link of some sort, pointing to a server somewhere. That's what we got the last time the lib was up for grabs.

Best,
/Anders


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Apr 20, 2016)

olajideparis said:


> I can understand the confusion, I may be posting another demo later once I get the final patches from the scripter unless the library is sold out by then which it is starting to look like it may be.



Count me in as another prospective buyer that would really like to hear some demos that are representative of the final product.


----------



## resound (Apr 20, 2016)

As an owner of this library, I can say that the demos don't do justice to the great sound quality of this library!


----------



## olajideparis (Apr 20, 2016)

resound said:


> As an owner of this library, I can say that the demos don't do justice to the great sound quality of this library!


Thanks a lot. I will do a much better job of creating more polished demos and walk throughs in the future, still a bit of a learning process for me putting those together.


----------



## olajideparis (Apr 20, 2016)

Ian Dorsch said:


> Count me in as another prospective buyer that would really like to hear some demos that are representative of the final product.


You will be getting your wish soon, walkthrough will be released tomorrow.


----------



## Dale Turner (Apr 20, 2016)

olajideparis said:


> You will be getting your wish soon, walkthrough will be released tomorrow.



Looking forward to earballin' that


----------



## olajideparis (Apr 21, 2016)

Here is a full video walkthrough of Scream 1.1
Presale ends today $99 Until Release 4/21 ($119)
To purchase visit: http://bit.ly/scream-fx


----------



## Dale Turner (Apr 21, 2016)

olajideparis said:


> Here is a full video walkthrough of Scream 1.1
> Presale ends today $99 Until Release 4/21 ($119)
> To purchase visit: http://bit.ly/scream-fx




Cool  I bought it! Thanks!!

Like Charlie, I too am wondering... is it going to be a shipped copy, or will a download link be supplied?


----------



## olajideparis (Apr 21, 2016)

Dale Turner said:


> Cool  I bought it! Thanks!!
> 
> Like Charlie, I too am wondering... is it going to be a shipped copy, or will a download link be supplied?


I will be sending out links tomorrow. Thank you for your purchase!


----------



## olajideparis (Apr 21, 2016)

charlieclouser said:


> So I got in on the pre-sale, but one thing was not clear from the website:
> 
> Will this library be delivered by download? Or will it be mailed to my billing address (meaning I'll have to go to my accountant's office to pick up the physical disc)?


Sorry I missed this comment, it will be delivered by download.


----------



## Dale Turner (Apr 22, 2016)

olajideparis said:


> I will be sending out links tomorrow. Thank you for your purchase!



Got it! Downloading now


----------



## wst3 (Apr 22, 2016)

downloaded - thanks for the option to simply copy it to Dropbox - very handy!


----------



## olajideparis (Apr 22, 2016)

wst3 said:


> downloaded - thanks for the option to simply copy it to Dropbox - very handy!


You are welcome. Definitely not the most secure way to go about things but keeping the library to a limited number of customers improves the strength of the honor system.


----------



## olajideparis (Apr 26, 2016)

Heads up; less than 10 licenses are available.


----------



## olajideparis (Apr 28, 2016)

Seven


----------



## olajideparis (Apr 28, 2016)

Six


----------



## olajideparis (May 6, 2016)

Here is a little demo I put together for Scream 1.1 the private aleatoric fx library I released through my company Private Labs. So far it has been very well received and all but 6 licenses have been sold. If you would like to get more info about the library visit: http://www.privatelabsaudio.com/ (www.privatelabsaudio.com)

<iframe width="100%" height="166" scrolling="no" frameborder="no" src=""></iframe>


----------



## Karl Feuerstake (May 6, 2016)

olajideparis said:


> Here is a little demo I put together for Scream 1.1 the private aleatoric fx library I released through my company Private Labs. So far it has been very well received and all but 6 licenses have been sold. If you would like to get more info about the library visit: http://www.privatelabsaudio.com/ (www.privatelabsaudio.com)
> 
> <iframe width="100%" height="166" scrolling="no" frameborder="no" src=""></iframe>




Sounds a lot like the Dead Space tracks by Jason Graves  
I must say I'm very happy with the lib. Lots of good stuff for those tense moments!


----------



## olajideparis (May 7, 2016)

Karl Feuerstake said:


> Sounds a lot like the Dead Space tracks by Jason Graves
> I must say I'm very happy with the lib. Lots of good stuff for those tense moments!


What a great compliment. Thanks a lot Karl!


----------



## olajideparis (May 11, 2016)

olajideparis said:


> What a great compliment. Thanks a lot Karl!



Update: I have just 5 licenses left. Here is what some of the current users are saying about the library.

*TESTIMONIALS*

"SCREAM is a gnarly collection of visceral, raw, orchestral effects. A very useful addition to any composer's toolbox, especially in a world where certain samples and libraries have become ubiquitous."

_Bob Lydecker - Sleepy Hollow_


"Great performance and useful gestures for aleatoric scoring and orchestral effects. Well recorded and blends well with my orchestral palette. I can't wait for the next installment."

_Ken Jacobsen_


"Scream, instant gratification in the form of the scariest sounds an orchestra can make.Within five minutes from receiving the library it was in a cue, a day later the cue was approved and now it’s in my template for good."

_Anders Wall - WallofSound AB - composer for Swedish Tv
_

" Private Labs Scream is a great sounding library. It's simplicity and ease of use makes it a very reliable tool in my template."

_Przemyslaw Kopczyk_


----------



## mc_deli (May 11, 2016)

PSA
Brothers or sisters
I am surprised to find there are licenses left. This is a steal. For me, a must-have!


----------



## olajideparis (May 11, 2016)

mc_deli said:


> PSA
> Brothers or sisters
> I am surprised to find there are licenses left. This is a steal. For me, a must-have!


Thanks for the kind words, well we are down to just THREE now. I have resolved to sell all of these licenses before moving on to Scream 2. Still deciding how limited a library to make that one. But looks like it will be going into production soon.


----------



## olajideparis (May 12, 2016)

Just one license left. Who will be that lucky somebody? I'd be lying if I didn't admit I find this exciting.


----------



## olajideparis (May 13, 2016)

All sold out. Thanks to everybody who participated in this little "experiment" it turned out rather nicely and I am very encouraged by all the feedback I have been getting regarding the library.


----------

